# Fernwartung über VPN



## al3x (18 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

Ich habe folgende Konstellation:
Laptop mit VPN Zugang zu einem Firmennetzwerk. Firmennetzwerk hat IP Adressen im Bereich 10.x.x.x

Ich stelle also über VPN eine Verbindung zu unserem Koppelrechner her, dieser hat zwei Netzwerkkarten, Firmennetzwerk mit 10.x.x.x und die zweite mit 192.168.214.20.

In diesem 192.168.214.20 hängen jetzt sechs Geräte auf die ich von meinem Laptop zugreifen möchte.

Ich kann nun vom Laptop den Koppelrechner pingen, und der hat auch Verbindung zu den sechs anderen Geräten, aber ich brauche vom Laptop nun eine direkte Verbindung zu dieses Geräten.

Ist das überhaupt möglich? Und was brauch ich dafür alles?


----------



## nastymorbol (31 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ja das ist möglich! Auf deiner gegenstelle sieht das ja auch schon ganz gut aus. Wichtig ist jedoch, das dein PC keine Adresse im 192..... Netz hat, sonst weiß er nicht über welches Gateway er gehen soll. Des weiteren muss in den Endgerätene ebenfalls die Gateway Adresse des VPN Routers im lokalen Netz eingetragen werden, falls das nicht geschehen ist werden die Pakete nie wieder den Rückweg finden, wird leider oft vergessen ;-)

MfG Steve!


----------



## Dr.M (31 Mai 2011)

Ich hatte mal was ähnliches. Trag mal bei deiner 192.... Netzwerkkarte die 10.XXX als Gateway ein. Hat bei mir funktioniert


----------



## nastymorbol (1 Juni 2011)

Hallo, da beide Karten in einem System verbaut sind, wird standartmäßig unter windows eine entsprechende default route eingetragen. Daher ist es normalerweise (soweit man das unter Windows sagen darf ;-) nicht notwendig ein zweites Gateway einzutragen.

MfG Steve


----------

